# Firts Planted tank (55g) photos



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I have been planning this planting for a while. As my budget is limeted, I had to use what I had... 
Ok, no talking, let's see the tank 
Tank:
55 Gallon 48x12x18
Light:
36 in Nova Extreme T5 with 3 lunar lights
2x39W 10000K 8am-7pm
2x39W 6500K 12am-6pm
Filter:
HOT Magnum 350 NO boiwheel
Sponge filter
Substrate:
18 lbs Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil (rinsed out 10000000 times)
15-18 lbs Eco complete
Hardscape:
Malaysian Wood
Lava Rocks (collected in the desert)

Photos:

Rock collection:









The towels are 48*12, so I tried to put the hardscape together, well, I was told the 55 is really hard to scape... IT IS 

















I wanted a hiding place/cave for the fishies. I decided to make a coconut shell one. 









We broke the coconut into two halves, cleaned it out, let it soak for 3 days (tannin) and then my husband drilled lots of holes in the shell. 









I put a bunch of Java moss on it and tied it with a fishing line. i used the same hole, so the fishing line can not be seen from outside. The holes are so close to each other that there is no harm for the fishies from indise neighter.









Then I tied some Java moss and riccia to rocks. I used the fishing line method AND the bath"sponge" too.

















Then I placed them in the middle of the "old" tank.









Here is the full view of the OLD tank. I didn't like the background and the substrate.









Drained:









Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil is down:









Hardscape with Lava Rocks and the eco complete. I know it will mix together, so I didn't bother with tha layering too much.









My little river:









Planting is done:








Plants: 
4 Sagittaria subulata dwarf
1 potted baby tears (Hemianthus micranthemoides)
2 potter Marsilea Quadriforlia (for foreground plant)
1 wisteria (Hygrophilia difformis)
1 Cardinal plant (Lobelia cardinalis)
1 Parrot's Feather (Myrophyllum aquaticum)
1 microsword
1 giant sword
1 Anubias nana
1 Anubias sp
2 Ludwigia repens
1 Hornwort
Java moss
Riccia

Filled:









Right side









River









Please let me know what you think 

Maria


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like your off to a good start. I like the rockwork, especially the 2 on the mid-left that form a valley. What a neat idea to put grass in your river, it makes it seem like a shallow, slow-moving, lazy river.  Just be sure to keep them in check so it doesn't get to thick. The tank as a whole should look really good once your plants fill in.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job, nice rock and river effect. One question, why only a 36" fixture?


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you guys
36, because I didn't buy it, actually I traded it. But I don't have a stand for the 36in tank, so I set up the 48in, and had to go with the 36in lamp ........$$$.......
I am planing to make a beam, that will hold the legs of the lamp in the middle SAFELY


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

*Update*

Here is an update...
The tank has been running for 8 days. 
Good part is: there were some 5 inches growth of the Wisteria, but still has all the leaves the 'emersed" shape and the Marsilea started to send runners. The Myrophyllum aquaticum grew a lot too, As it was yellow when I got it, I cut it back to 4-5 inches, now they are at least 8 inches.
Bad part is: my algae issue got worse.
I'll post it in the algea forum...

Here is a picture before pruning:








Sorry for the brownish line at the bottom, I stupidly did not set up a tripod but put the camera on an upside down plastic bowl... now you can see the edge of the bowl.... 

Here is an after pruning shot. 








Same problem with the photo.
I pruned only the wisteria and I also took 1 pot of my emersed Marsilea Quadrifolia apart, and planted individual "runners(?)". I found the first submersed leaf:
























I am picking up some Otos today amd I have 15 RCS comming on Thuresday, waiting for them with a feast of algae...  
If you have time I would appreciate it if you took a look at my other thread with the algae issue.
I keep you guys updated.
Thanks for looking! rayer:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

its coming to gether very nice... after eight days things are looking better.
good luck with the algae


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice tank! And they say it's tough to create depth in a 55 gal. 

It may be tough but your river helps alot!


----------

